# Getting rid of old tools



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

You can send them to me, I'll put them to work


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Put them on e-bay or craig's list? Yard sale? Donate them to a volunteer organization like Habitat for Humanity?


----------



## Mickey53 (Aug 12, 2008)

In my area is a store called ReTool. It will buy used tools and then resell them. First place I look for a tool that I might use only once.


----------



## Pondo13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Have a yard sale and get rid of some other items that are collecting dust!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

There are places called 'Tool Libraries" that are starting to catch on that will loan tools to people, much like a regular library loans books. check to see if there are any of these in your area


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

Habitat for Humanity has ReStores you could donate them to.

http://www.habitat.org/env/restores.aspx


----------



## chickentheef (Dec 14, 2008)

old screw drivers @ wrenches @ sockets make great filler metal when welding large gaps.:furious:


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

I take my stuff to Goodwill and get a tax deduction.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Freecycle or Craig's List - I'd bet you get rid of them lickety-split.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I kinda had much the same problem when I had to get rid of a body.

I just waited until it got dark and dumped it in the river about 20 miles out of town.

Would that work in your case?


----------

